# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Classical music - Soft songs - Opera

## Madison

Maybe not many are fans of those .. :Dontknow: 
I`m not an expert in music but ..those I love 
I do (because I like a lot of sort of music)

Anyway ..I put mine you add yours  :Thumbsup20:   :Smiley20: 

I start with ---- Carmina Burana




*Schubert Serenade




*Tomaso Albinoni (Adagio)

----------

Big Bird (04-17-2019),Brat (02-17-2019),Jen (03-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

The Godfather * Orchestral Suite
So well done and so beautiful !!!!!  crying-and-sniffling.jpg

----------

Big Bird (04-17-2019),Brat (02-17-2019),Jen (03-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

Schindler`s list - John Williams - LN Orchestra  

So beautiful!!!!





Davida Scheffers has lived her dream in winning a contest and the opportunity to play with the dutch Orchestra. Davida suffers from an extremely painful neuromuscular condition that derailed her career, and she thought she would never get to play in a professional orchestra again... The young blond lady is her daughter and had 18 years old that day.

----------

Brat (02-17-2019),Jen (03-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

Celtic Woman - You raise me up   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-17-2019),East of the Beast (10-25-2020),Jen (03-09-2019)

----------


## Madison

This one for my R.I.P. Great Dane 2018 
I`ll miss her forever she was the love of my life 

Nightwish - Sleeping sun

----------

Brat (02-17-2019),Conservative Libertarian (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Evanescence - Bring me to life

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Celtic Woman - You raise me up


I saw those exact same ladies perform that live. It was amazing!
I even had wine and cheese with them.

----------

Brat (02-17-2019),Madison (02-17-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The entire point of the piece is that he is complaining how "fickle" the woman is yet he is the biggest love them and leave them of them all.

----------

Brat (02-17-2019),Madison (02-17-2019)

----------


## Traddles

I suppose Toccata and Fugue in D Minor would not be a fit in this thread?

----------

Madison (10-25-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Traddles



----------

Madison (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Clannad - I will find you

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Celtic Warrior

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Spirit animal beautiful eagles

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian



----------

Brat (02-17-2019),Madison (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Enya - Crying Wolf

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

Scarborough Fair - Nox Arcana

----------

Brat (02-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

Sarah Mclachlan * Angel

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

The Skye boat song - Ella Roberts

----------

Brat (02-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

The Bonnie Banks O`Lock Lomond





And by Peter Hollens

----------

Brat (02-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Memorial Day is everyday for those who lost loved ones*
(Amazing Grace Bagpipes)

----------

Brat (02-18-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

*Thanks for the thread.*

----------

Brat (02-18-2019),Madison (02-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

Chasing Butterflies - Frankly Speaking
This is a song I wrote for my dog "Keys" who got diagnosed with Lymphoma. He passed away Monday, November 28, 2016. 

Nice video

----------

Brat (02-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Police Tribute: The Sound of Silence - Disturbed*

----------

Brat (02-18-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Lohengrin - Prelude to act III (Richard Wagner )  Western Culture fleshed out in Music

----------

Madison (02-18-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Lohengrin - Prelude to act III (Richard Wagner )  Western Culture fleshed out in Music


You forgot to put the link  :Smiley20:  I did add for you

----------

Gator Monroe (02-18-2019)

----------


## Dave37

Carmina Burana is the only one I've seen in full (mostly because it reminded me of Heilung) but it, like others, just seems too weirdly confusing for me (but so did Heilung).

----------


## Madison

Rossini's famous beginning of "The William Tell Overture."

----------

sargentodiaz (03-02-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Chopin - Funeral March (orchestral version)*

----------


## Madison

*The Lord's Prayer (Our Father): A Russian Orthodox Liturgical Work by Nikolay Kedrov, Sr.*

----------


## Madison

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Hymn of the Cherubim*

----------


## Madison

*Andrea Bocelli: Panis Angelicus*

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Frederic Chopin - Mysterious Forest*

----------

sargentodiaz (03-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

*♫ Scottish Music - Caledonia ♫*

----------

sargentodiaz (03-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Apocalyptica - Nothing Else Matters (Plays Metallica By Four Cellos - A Live Performance)*

----------

sargentodiaz (03-03-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> *Andrea Bocelli: Panis Angelicus*


 :Thumbsup20: 

Hard to believe he was singing in local cafes to keep from starving.

----------

Madison (03-03-2019)

----------


## Madison

Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King

----------


## Madison

"I'll Be Seeing You"

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*The Flower Duet (Lakmé)*

----------


## Jen

Poulenc Gloria.

 This whole 30 minute thing is what my college Acappella Choir did for our conductor's doctoral thesis (I'm sure there was a paper involved too). I still have it memorized.
I've listened to several versions of this to choose one to post here........  I'm not saying this is the best one........  if I were the conductor I would have made some different choices in a few places (the soloist's pronunciations of words are cringeworthy, too much choir movement, plodding at times).  Just saying. 

 Another version had nice pictures............but the soloist swooped into the notes and was so sharp and such a wide vibrato that I'm sure she was a half step above the note she should have been on and it hurt my ears.  So you get this one............  even with its questionable choices.

It is a wonderful piece of music and I hope someone will listen to it all.


Poulenc Gloria
I am sorry it starts in the middle no matter what I do.  You can scooch it back to the beginning. :Angry20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2019)

----------


## Jen

> The entire point of the piece is that he is complaining how "fickle" the woman is yet he is the biggest love them and leave them of them all.


I love Luciano Pavarotti!  I have a little story about him.  My brother and his wife were playing (bassoon) in the Houston Symphony when he was singing.  Pavarotti  turned to Marilyn (sis in law) and started telling her how he wanted a certain phrase played.  The symphony conductor turned to Pavarotti and said "I am the conductor and I will tell her how to play.  You are just the singer".  My brother thought it was hilarious.

----------


## Jen

> I suppose Toccata and Fugue in D Minor would not be a fit in this thread?


Why not?

Oh.  My Poulenc Gloria is probably not a fit either.  But I like it.

----------


## Jen

Holst the Planets:Jupiter
 (my favorite)
No critique. I'm sure you're glad.

----------

Madison (03-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Phantom of the Opera - Lindsey Stirling*

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Falstaff comes to mind

----------


## Madison

*G.F.Haendel - Watermusic (PART III: Hornpipe-Menuet-Rigaudon I/II-etc.)*

----------


## Daily Bread

My wife and daughter dragged me to Broadway 4 times to see Le Mis . I won't admit it to them but yeah , it was good .

----------

Madison (03-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Jules Emile Frédéric Massenet's Meditation from the Opera Thaïs. A Violin/Orchestra Version.*

----------


## Madison

> My wife and daughter dragged me to Broadway 4 times to see Le Mis . I won't admit it to them but yeah , it was good .


Excellent!!!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-22-2019)

----------


## Madison

Animals and power of the music  :Smiley20:  so cute

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Gator Monroe

Listening to Die Valkyrie  this moment

----------


## Madison

*Mahler: Adagietto Symphony 5*

----------


## Madison

*Chopin - Nocturne op.9 No.1*

----------


## Madison

*Mussorgsky - Night On Bald Mountain*

----------


## Madison

*Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture (Finale)*

----------


## Madison

*Vincent Price sings!!! - Darling of the Day -*

----------

sargentodiaz (04-14-2019)

----------


## Madison

*Gregorian - Engel*

----------


## sargentodiaz

> *Vincent Price sings!!! - Darling of the Day -*


Firefox doesn't allow me to hear this but he was actually a very good singer.

----------

Madison (04-17-2019)

----------


## Madison

*The Lord's Prayer (Our Father): A Russian Orthodox Liturgical Work by Nikolay Kedrov, Sr.*

----------


## Madison

*Andreas Scholl - Bach: St. Matthew Passion - Matthäus-Passion - BWV 244 - Erbarme Dich*

----------


## Madison

*XAVER VARNUS PLAYS BACH'S TOCCATA & FUGUE IN THE BERLINER DOM*

----------


## Madison

*Samuel Barber - Agnus Dei [HD]*

----------


## Madison

*Jean Sibelius - Finlandia*

----------


## Madison

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Hymn of the Cherubim*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

*Ladies in Lavender*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Madison (04-27-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Madison

*Loreena McKennit - Dante's Prayer*

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (06-16-2019)

----------


## IvanLeFou



----------

Brat (06-16-2019),Madison (06-16-2019)

----------


## Madison

> 


 @El Guapo my father was a Paganini fan  :Smile:

----------

El Guapo (06-16-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo

> @El Guapo my father was a Paganini fan


Everybody who hears Paganini becomes a fan, I think. Fiddle players especially. Ricci's renditions of his works are fantastic.

----------

Madison (06-16-2019)

----------


## Madison

This is sooooooo beautiful! 




Bella Notte (from the film Lady and the Tramp) · Bryn Terfel · London Symphony Orchestra · Barry Wordsworth


25728482@300-1513122613.jpg

----------


## Madison

*Luciano Pavarotti: 'Torna A Surriento'*

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

Tony Bennett performing The Very Thought Of You. (C) 2012

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

Ok ..lol I love Tony Bennett

----------

Daily Bread (07-29-2019)

----------


## Madison

Oh Frankie  :Smiley20:   I love him too


One for my Baby - Sinatra
1962

----------


## Madison



----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


One of the greatest jazz compositions ever!
Taxes one's skills to the limits.

----------

Madison (02-05-2020)

----------


## Madison

*Mozart: Vesperae Solennes De Confessore, K 339 - Laudate Dominum (Emma Kirkby, Christopher Hogwood)*

----------


## Madison

*Chopin - Prelude Op. 28 No.4 in E Minor "Suffocation" - Classical Piano Music*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

A discovery for me  .. I like it

Chet Baker , 'Time After Time' (Belgium, 1964)

----------


## Madison

*Bill Evans - Peace Piece*

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

The iconic concerto in Utrecht, October, 27th, 1984, when the master of the bandoneon Astor Piazzolla performed on his artistic pinnacle, with his Quinteto Tango Nuevo; completed by Fernando Suárez Paz (violin), Pablo Ziegler (piano), Oscar Lopez Ruiz (guitar), and Hector Console (bass)

----------

